# Smashed window



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

I finished my relationship, haven't met anyone else and not touched his money , I just want to be left alone. Yet his son seems to think I need my car windows smashed and my parents house attacked. If I had had an affair I would have expected this or ripped him off financially. Police can't do anything cause we have no proof. However I have my name on his bank account and have asked for it to be removed yet it hasn't. SO.... I have deducted 80 pounds to pay for my window lucky I didn't charge for valeting and if the brick had not have missed my parents window I would have taken more.

When he approaches me about the money I will tell him that I have taken print offs of his account and will call the tax man and social security as he and his family are fiddling the system, they have nothing on me as I work for a living.

There is so much I could do to finantially ruin himn and his family so why are people so idiotic and bring trouble on them selves.

Even his 77 year old mother is fiddling the system doesn't declare her savings and is claiming large benefits she is not entiteld to due to large bank balance.

Walked out with nothing now i'm thinking I should have gone for half his money , only together four years but looked after him and caring for his mum while they sat at home and I worked full time.:scratchhead:


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me at the lengths some people will go to. True character always shows. I'm really sorry you're having to deal with this, and I hope that the police at least made an incident report even if you don't have proof. 

I get very angry when I read about people ripping off the system. I know there are plenty of them who do it, but it still angers me. For obvious reasons. I'm wishing you had taken half his money too!

Maybe you could move far away from these people? I know that isn't always an option, but if you could.........


----------

